# Fallen into the mirrorless world



## dxqcanada (Jan 16, 2014)

I picked up a mirrorless camera to use as a tool to test rangefinder lenses ... my impressions.

So I bought a cheap Sony NEX-3. As this was to be just a test tool I was not seriously looking at a replacement for my DSLR.
I am quite impressed by what this cheap old camera can do. Being a 3+yr old digital camera it would be considered ancient, and I did not think it would be all that good (IQ).
Even though there is a lack of control dials I find that it is not that bad to use.
It came with the kit 18-55mm lens, and the camera has a 14Mpixel sensor, and it produces some nice images. The zoom lens is a little too large to fit in my coat pocket so I am getting a 16mm lens. I think I will keep this around for my "always have a camera around" camera. I can see the attraction to these cameras.

I have yet to get my Nex to M39 adapter so I have not tried out my LTM lenses.

Just wanted to put in my 2¢.


----------



## Ron Evers (Jan 18, 2014)

After I got my Lumix G1 with the slow 14-45 & 45-200 in 2009, I shot almost exclusively adapted lenses until getting my Oly E-M5 in 2012.  I now shoot mostly native mount lenses.


----------



## Derrel (Jan 18, 2014)

I'm waiting to hear how the LTM lenses on NEX 3 goes for you...


----------



## usayit (Jan 18, 2014)

Glad you are having fun.  Mirrorless has come a long way from the initial debates we've had several years ago.    Started out with the G1 with M-mount adapter as a companion to my Leicas a while back.   THe G1 was still rough around the edges so to speak BUT you can really see the potential.  Sold me...   I sold my entire Canon EOS system invested in more Leica and a bit into Micro 4/3rds.   The small cameras of mirrorless tend to fit the non-working photographer's lifestyle much better.   Lenses are smaller too due to the smaller imaging circle.   Its fun to adapt old lenses just for the heck of it... for that NEX is a good place to be.  

I'm pretty much shooting mostly native lenses on the micro 4/3rds now but once in a while still adapt PentaxK LTM and M on a OMD E-M5.   Most of the time, I head out with a small bag (Ona Bowery) with 3 lenses (12, 20, 45), 1 flash, and two E-PL1 bodies.  Yes it all fits!   The second E-PL1 (a model as old if not older than the NEX 3) was found for $85 bucks including shipping... couldn't pass that up.


----------



## dxqcanada (Jan 18, 2014)

Sadly I thought my adapter has come in the mail ... but not so.
I will have to wait for Tuesday.

Hmm, just using this old low model NEX makes me think of what the newer higher models can give me ... the 6 and 7 look very attractive, and the A7 is really really really interesting.


----------



## dxqcanada (Jan 20, 2014)

Ok, got my Fotga M39-NEX adapter today.
Slapped on some LTM lenses.
With the cheap tests I did in house ... it turned out not bad.

Using the adapter and shorter focal length lenses did not make the camera front heavy. Still quiet short.

I tried out focusing using the LCD. The magnifier helps a lot in getting accurate focus ... though I could still get OK focus just by eyeballing  (the NEX-3 has 921K pixels)

Exposure control was pretty easy to do on the NEX. In manual exposure ... just set the aperture on the lens, look at the LCD and adjust shutter speed using the back control dial. Auto, and semi-auto exposure was just adjust aperture ring and let the camera do it ... the camera did a good job on getting it mostly right.





Red Sony NEX-3, adapter, and Canon 35mm f/2.8 rangefinder lens.


----------



## dxqcanada (Jan 20, 2014)

Lucky the cat ... with Canon 35mm, 1/40s @ f/2.8, 1600ISO
Not the best example, but I just wanted to show something.


----------

